# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  آیا امکانش هست امسال بجا کنکور تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدم؟

## Mahdinv

سلام عزیزان من دوازدهم‌تجربیم
آیا امکانش هست امسال بجا کنکور تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدم؟؟؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام عزیزان من دوازدهم‌تجربیم
> آیا امکانش هست امسال بجا کنکور تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدم؟؟؟


اره منم دیپلم تجربی دارم،ولی میخوام کنکو ریاضی بدم نظام قدیم،مشکلی نیست فقط برای ثبت نام کنکور باید ریاضی رو بزنی همین

----------


## Mahdinv

> اره منم دیپلم تجربی دارم،ولی میخوام کنکو ریاضی بدم نظام قدیم،مشکلی نیست فقط برای ثبت نام کنکور باید ریاضی رو بزنی همین


ااا مرسی موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Minooi

بله میشه من هم کلاسی خودم همینکارو کرد و رتبشم شد 193 فک کنم

----------


## Mahdinv

> بله میشه من هم کلاسی خودم همینکارو کرد و رتبشم شد 193 فک کنم




سلام مرسی هم کلاسیتون دوازدهم بود یا پشت کنکور؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_دوستان میشه جفتشو داد؟_

----------


## amir-javadi

بین سه گروه آموزشی (تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی ) فقط یکیش رو می شه شرکت کرد.

----------


## reza2018

> _دوستان میشه جفتشو داد؟_


نه، نمیشه در یک سال هم کنکور تجربی داد هم ریاضی

----------

